# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Proszę o diagnozę, rany za uszami.

## Piotrek94

Witam, siostra ma 8 lat i od jakiegoś roku, może półtora odczuwa swędzenie za uszami, coś dziwnego dzieje się jej ze skórą w tym miejscu i żaden z 3 dermatologów poza stwierdzeniem, że to alergia i przepisaniem maści ze sterydami, nie potrafi nic zrobić. Po maści dziecku wszystko się ładnie goi i wygląda normalnie ale wszyscy dobrze wiemy, że sterydy to żadne rozwiązanie. Na poniżej załączonym zdjęciu widać tworzące się strupki, z niektórych miejsc wypływa osocze, nie wygląda to za przyjemnie a dziecka szkoda.

Imageshack - 20110808162850.jpg

P.S. Wyeliminowaliśmy już uczulenie na pierze sugerowane nam przez jednego z dermatologów, poza tym wtedy objawy powinny być chyba na całym ciele prawda?

----------


## Krzysztof

Przyczyną swędzenia za uszami najprawdopodobniej jest alergia. Potwierdza to ustępowanie zmian pod wpływem zastosowania sterydów - stosowane miejscowo nie są one niebezpiecznym lekiem i nie należy obawiać się ich doraźnego stosowania. Dobrze byłoby wykonać pełne testy skórne, być może dziecko uczulone jest na roztocza, kurz, pleśnie lub pyłki roślin; zmiany takie mogą tez być efektem alergii pokarmowej. Nie jest prawdą, że w przypadku alergii zmiany lokalizują się na całym ciele, niektóre okolice są bardziej wrażliwe - może to być skóra za uszami, zgięcia łokciowe lub kolanowe, dłonie - bez względu na to, która część ciała "styka" się z alergenem. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja bym obstawiala uczulenie na nikiel ,jesli uczulenie wystepuje po zalozeniu kolczyków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sugeruję zmienić kosmetyki typu szampon, płyn do kąpieli mydło.  Pozdrawiam Iwona

----------

